# What happened to Halloween Forum?



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Seems like I can't get into Halloween Forum this afternoon.

Anybody else having the same issue? or know what is going on?

LOL - Wasn't too long ago the "What happened to Haunt Forum?" was posted on Halloween Forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I wondered when someone was going to post this question. 
The server has been down for about 2 hours now. I don't know what happened.


----------



## St Dracula (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok good. I thought it was just my computer at first.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

It's baaaaaaack!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

they probally have the server we had


----------

